# Not on much the last ~week or so



## Chris (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been supremely busy at work, so I haven't been checking up on the site very often in the last week. I have about 80 PM's to read as well, so if you're waiting on a response from me, I'm going to try and sort through them all tomorrow. 

Donnie's a big ol' fag.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 16, 2007)

Still waiting for the promised picstory. 

And yes, Donnie is a big ol' fag.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2007)

it's alright


----------



## playstopause (Oct 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> I've been supremely busy at work, so I haven't been checking up on the site very often in the last week.



What?!? You've got another job?


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 16, 2007)

You and Drew have both been scarce around here. It just feels empty.


----------



## b3n (Oct 16, 2007)

^  the average posts/day has probably dropped by about 50%


----------



## Shawn (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice to see you back, Chris!


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)

It's getting boring in here.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 16, 2007)

Rick said:


> It's getting boring in here.



Hey, I resent that! I just came back last week!



I was wondering where my Irish bud was at, though.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, I resent that! I just came back last week!



Excuse me, it was boring in here.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 16, 2007)

Much better.


----------

